# Tony Parker for the all-star game?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes, this is a homer thread, meaning that if I wasn't a Spurs fan, I wouldn't pose the question. Realistically, he probably won't make it, but he's closer than what one would think. With Cassell not playing as well as he did last year, with Baron Davis hurt, Nash is the only PG in the West clearly having a better season than Parker. Bibby is having a very similar season to Parker stat-wise, but I'd say it's safe to say Parker's been one of the 3 best PG's in the West, easily at this point. He would have to keep up his 17-6-4 stat line from December to get very serious consideration, which is a little unlikely, but I just thought it was interesting that he's right on the brink of being an all-star. 



Just in case you don't understand the point of the thread, I am just saying that he's closer to the all-star game than I would have thought.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i agree i think parker is but he probaly wont make it this yr beacuse nash's season but if parker doesnt make it next yr it would be a crime


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

21 and 11 for him tonight against the Clips. That gives him a stat line of 17.4 PPG - 6.3 APG - 3.8 REB - 54 FG% - 43 3PT% for December. 




Very good numbers. His three point shooting has been terrific in the past month. Let's all pray he keeps it up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He's playing at a very high level. It just goes to show how hard it is to make an all-star game. Couple that with the assinine fan voting system and it means guys like Yao go over Parker, although I still don't think he will go this year or even next year.

He is an all-star caliber point though. It's just I don't feel his numbers are going to warrant inclusion in the all-star game as of right now.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He has been playing really great of late, after a slow start, but with Tmac and Kobe starting, I don't think there is room for him on the team.

Guards:
Kobe Bryant
Tracy McGrady
Steve Nash
Mike Bibby
Ray Allen


I think those will be the guards selected to the All-Star game.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> He's playing at a very high level. It just goes to show how hard it is to make an all-star game. Couple that with the assinine fan voting system and it means guys like Yao go over Parker, although I still don't think he will go this year or even next year.


So you're saying Parker should be in all-star game instead of Yao? I certainly don't remember Parker putting up 40 points this yr... :krazy:

Anyway I do like Parker a lot of course, I made a thread about him being underrated back in last yr's playoffs. I think the big name guards around the league have been disappointing thus far this season, so Parker may be considered a borderline all-star. Only thing that hurts him is his slow start to this season, otherwise I'd love to see him in the all-star game.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're saying Parker should be in all-star game instead of Yao? I certainly don't remember Parker putting up 40 points this yr... :krazy:
> ...


Jamal Crawford had a 50 point game last year, should he have been the MVP. As for Parker, he is an allstar caliber player, that will miss out on the allstar game. I think he is underrated because Tim Duncan is on his team, but it takes more then Tim Duncan to have as good of a team as this Spurs team is.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*It's a shame!!!*

After enjoying maybe his best week in carreer, Tony wasn't even nominated for the western conference player of the week...

I don't say Pau Gasol doesn't deserve to be named, but Tony should get much more consideration...

The Spurs are great this season because of everyone in this team, but Tony really took over with Duncan being very discrete.

To be back on the subject of this thread, I can't admit there will be 2 Rockets in the all-star game and the more likely one Spur...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Tony has put up 7 and 2 points in the past two games, which further stresses his main weakness of consistency. He did have 10 assists tonight in a blow-out, but realistically, you have to have good numbers to make it to the all-star game, and games of 7 and 2 points in back to back nights don't help that out. However, I didn't start this thread claiming he's a shoe in for the all-star game, as the main purpose was to say that he's been the 2nd best PG in the West, arguably with Mike Bibby. Everyone knew Parker wasn't going to shoot 54% from the floor and 42% from behind the arc again, but I do expect him to play aggressive and attack the basket every stinkin night.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Tony knows he is among the worst shooters in the team (Only Rasho is arguably a worst than him!!!), and I agree this aspect of his game is still inconsistent (If he can improve that, he will be an all-star).

In terms of leadership and play-making, he has shown he can be valuable for the team even if he can't score, and it's new in his game. That's why I think he's more consistent than this year than ever.

I can't blame him to let is teamate shoot the ball when they are 15/30 behind the arc... 

He only missed 3 shots last night, not 10 like Bruce!!! lol

Those 2pts simply shows he don't care about the points he gets in a game, if he still gets the job done and comes away with the win.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> Tony knows he is among the worst shooters in the team (Only Rasho is arguably a worst than him!!!), and I agree this aspect of his game is still inconsistent (If he can improve that, he will be an all-star).
> 
> In terms of leadership and play-making, he has shown he can be valuable for the team even if he can't score, and it's new in his game. That's why I think he's more consistent than this year than ever.
> ...






I agree, but my point was related to him being an all-star or not. He has been helping out the team in better ways when he's not scoring, but as far as the all-star game is concerned, he's not going to make it with 2-point and 7-point performances. I'm a bigger Spurs fan than Tony Parker fan, so I want the team to win. I'm not bashing his performance for only scoring 2 points, rather I'm saying that if he wants to be in Denver for the all-star game, he's got to cut down on these 2, 0, and 7 point performances.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

I understood what you mean the first time Koko.

I know Tony since he was 17, in his first season in the french league. He wasn't a big star for Paris St Germain Basket, just a gifted young point guard who played for the team, with a maturity never shown by a player of his age before him.

IMO, Tony Parker will not develop as a superstar like some can think. He has a european type of mentality, and puts the team success before all individual performances.

As long as the Spurs are title contender, he will just be a super-role player who can sparingly take the team on his shoulders.

The only way for him to get big numbers is to be the main offensive option on a weak team, but I don't think that's what he want.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

So far in January, he's doing decent. After a bad couple of games, he's played pretty well as of late. However, he's averaging about 4 TO's a game in January, and his free throw shooting has been atrocious (55% for the month).



Still, I think the only way he gets in is if the Spurs are on absolute fire when the selections are made, and Tony playing extremely well. At least there's a chance.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

4th straight 20 point game for TP, and he's had at least 5 assists for the last 5 games. He's playing the best ball of his career right now. What I love about him is his FG%. Having a PG shoot around 50% from the field is insane. 



I'm being repetitive, but if he keeps this up, he could be going to Denver for the all-star game.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Parker will be a great player in the league for a long time, but this year Bibby is beating him in points, assists, rebounds, steals, blocks, 3P% and FT%.

While Parker leads in FG% and team wins.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> Parker will be a great player in the league for a long time, but this year Bibby is beating him in points, assists, rebounds, steals, blocks, 3P% and FT%.
> 
> While Parker leads in FG% and team wins.




True, true. Bibby and/or another one of the big-time guards are the obstacles in front of Tony for the all-star game. He's been playing well enough lately to deserve it more than Bibby, but as mentioned, Bibby owns him in nearly every statistical category. Too bad Parker had a bad first month.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

It feels good to read such a thread and all the comments . 

Parker an all-star ? I'm not sure he deserves it right now , eventhough it would not be fair to rely only on the stats to make your mind up . After all , the style of play of the Spurs is based on a strong defense and this sort game don't help players to put up big numbers . Besides , once you take in account the record (29-8) , the proposition appears to be far more acceptable . 

spurs offense : 97 pts/ game
kings offense : 102 pts/game
phoenix offense : 110 pts/game 

One positive change in tony's game is the shoot selection . He does not shoot so much threes , and rely more on what he does the best , quick penetrations and a combination of mid range/ inside shoots.

On the other hand , he needs to stop shooting free throws like Nesterovic.. :grinning: ..But to be honest , the team as a whole is shooting very poorly from the free throw line . When will the Spurs hire a specialist to fix it up ?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> When will the Spurs hire a specialist to fix it up ?





Great question. I believe they tried one at the end of last season, and Pop scrapped the idea this year. Popovich has basically given up on trying to make them better free throw shooters. He's been quoted as saying something like "We just have a team of bad free throw shooters". The problem I have with that is Parker, who's got a pretty good shot, hovers around 69-70%. That's not good enough. As he matures, hopefully he'll get to the line more, and hopefully, he'll learn to knock those down. At least 75% for crying out loud. Duncan is better this year, but he's still around 65%, isn't he? Also not good enough. Manu is one of the best, but he should be an 80%+ shooter from the line. Then there's Rasho, who can hit jumpers, but can't make a frickin free throw. Basically, the biggest problem with our free throws is that we have way too many "bad" games from the line. Tony will go 4/4 one game, follow it up with 5/10 the next. Same for Duncan. Bowen has been shooting his normal % as of late from the line (about 55%), which shows he can make a higher percentage.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I don't know in what extent you can turn a "bad free throw shooting" team into a good one but without being to demanding , you can at least hope a moderate improvment . If the team manage to knock down one more/game , it will translate in a few more won game at the end of the season . 

parker free throws :

2002-2003 : 75.5 %
2003-2004 : 70%
2004-2005 : 67.2%

Duncan 's numbers fell too :

2001-2002 : 80%
2002-2003 : 70%
2003-2004 : 60%
2004-2005 : 64.5%


Is there a relation between this tumble and the defensive instensity the spurs are used to deploy ? It's always more difficult to shoot a free throw at the end of a game ..

Is it a "mechanical" problem ? (nesterovic?) . 

A Lack of confidence ? (Bowen?)

A simple lack of concentration ? (Parker?)

It is only that good defensive players are bad free throw shooters?

So much questions


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballstorm</b>!
> I don't know in what extent you can turn a "bad free throw shooting" team into a good one but without being to demanding , you can at least hope a moderate improvment . If the team manage to knock down one more/game , it will translate in a few more won game at the end of the season .
> 
> parker free throws :
> ...






You pointed out the biggest problem. These guys either have been good free throw shooters once upon a time (Duncan, Parker, Rose) or they can hit jumpers all day, but can't make free throws (Bowen, Rasho). Yes, the players deserve a lot of the blame for just not making free throws, but I also think Pop and the coaching staff deserves some responsibility for the poor shooting at the line. It just seems like there is a lack of concentration with some of the guys, and the coaches should be ripping into them if that's the case.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

PS: Sign me up for the TP fan club ballstorm. :yes:


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*Join the Tony Parker Fan Club!*

...me too please!


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Moi aussi


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

It's a great pleasure to sign you up guys . Welcome aboard


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

Tony passed Duncan as the leading Spur in FG% !!!

He really took the team on his shoulders the last two months. With the poor november month he did (12pts at 40%FG), it's really impressive by this still very young man.

Ok, Bibby has better stats, but I don't think his performances has been more valuable for his team than those of Parker was for the Spurs.

Moreover, it will be a shame he don't make the all-star team considering Stoudemire and Marion should be All-Stars this years, althought they can't make their team win (0/5) without Nash.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mr_french_basketball</b>!
> Tony passed Duncan as the leading Spur in FG% !!!
> 
> He really took the team on his shoulders the last two months. With the poor november month he did (12pts at 40%FG), it's really impressive by this still very young man.
> ...






Parker has been the 2nd best PG in the West, simple as that. Bibby has good (Better overall) numbers, but he's not as important to his team as TP has been to San Antonio. Just look what he's done lately. Plus, I really don't think I'm being a pure homer on this one either. He needs to be in the All-Star game, as long as San Antonio remains with one of the best records in the league.


----------

